# The monster that lives in my apartment.



## salaaf (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forumand a new Tegu owner.

There is a really long story about how I came to own my Tegu and I will save it for later but...

Last night I got a 2.5 foot Argentine B&W Tegu.

I was wondering if its okay to let him free roam my very open carpeted apartment? It stays between 72-75 degrees constantly and he has a a really nice hde spot. 

He is extremely tame, more so than a puppy dog, and he is very slow moving.

I leave bowls of food out for him as well. I will probably set up a basking spot in some corner somewhere for him.

Let me know if anyone else has done this. Any things to watch out for? My house is baby proofed as I had a 2 year old that was living with me, that does not anymore.

Just me and the Tegu now.


----------



## Harveysherps (Dec 10, 2008)

I've heard of people litter box training them. As long as you take care of it's basic needs. Food , water and sunlight. He should be fine free roaming. I have read some great stories about them even house training.


----------



## leoares27 (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmm, does anyone else think he is slowmoving because he isn't warm enough??

I'm all for free roaming, sometimes, but he needs to be somewhere where the temps are right and humidity is high. 75 is not nearly hot enough imo...

please, someone correct me if i'm wrong!

ps. pics? love tegus!!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 10, 2008)

Imo, I think that if you let him free roam you might want to set up a basking spot for when he gets cold.


----------



## Kharnifex (Dec 10, 2008)

yea, my girl free roams, but i would still recommend getting a smaller cage as the "Tegu House" fill it with mulch and heat lamps, stones for basking, big waterbowl ect. just leave the door open, thats how groxy does it, she sleeps in her cage, basks in her cage but eats on the "door" of her cage that drops down like a ramp. she knows it's her cage, and if she ever gets spooked thats her safe place. 
also, the problem of humidity can be addressed with this, by locking your tegu inside with a misting system running and leaving em in overnight. i have a set of fine misters that i hook up to my showerhead and run hot water through. so 1-2 times per week i lock her in her cage and give her a steam bath, i do this more than twice a week of she's shedding, it really does wonders.

they won't poop in the cage, they'll poop all over your house, luckily it doesn't stain. groxy's been a good girl though, the last 3 craps she's taken have been in the shower stall of my bathroom. which needless to say, is awesome.


----------



## salaaf (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I went to check on him at lunch time. Gave him a hard boiled egg which he shredded. He then proceeded to a throw blanket I laid for him in front of his hide and proceeded to crap all over it. It smelled so damn awful I gagged intensely. The blanket is now in the dumpster. I opened the door to the patio/deck off the master bedroom and closed the bedreeom door. He is now chilling in the sunlight on the patio pavement. 

The door is craked so he can 'push' it open if he needs to go back in. If he doesnt figure that out then I put his hide on the patio. 

I am thinking his permanent home might be the patio now. Its a huge patio, good California sunshine on half the patio, shade on the other half. His hide is a huge box that has blankets in it he likes to hide in. When I am home, he can roam the house.

Just when I was enjoying my 'bachelor pad'...


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome Salaaf, and imo, I agree with how Kharnifex does it. It would give the tegu a "personal space". Awesome shower idea. I also think the free roaming can lead to a better pet, although you may need a new carpet sooner than later. RTemebr no UV can penetrate glass, and screen blocks too much to be of any good. And an open window is also an easy way to say good bye to venturesome critters.


----------



## Kharnifex (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, also remember that they are better climbers than you'd think. my girl shredded my room last night looking for food. she even found a way to get up by the mouse tank! poor mice, they must have stressed a ton.


----------



## dorton (Dec 13, 2008)

Be careful letting them free roam the house my big female almost burnt down my house while I was gone. Remember they are determined creatures and will forcefully go wherever they want to.
Also they will poop in places that you will not find for a couple of months, luckily the smell goes away after a day or two.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with these guys, make sure that the area he roams in is tegu safe. 

Also, welcome to the tegutalk community, glad you joined us!!


----------

